# What Is The Best Mouse For Your Wrist



## DJboutit

What is the best mouse for your wrist I am a heavy computer my wrist is starting to hurt a little.  I am looking for a good mouse I can use for long periods of time that will not hurt my wrist I want to spend less than $50


----------



## voyagerfan99

It's not specifically the mouse, but also the wrist support. Look into mouse ergonomics as well as a mouse.


----------



## DJboutit

I am gonna get this mouse http://www.bestbuy.com/site/Logitec...1218243758233&skuId=1260761&st=m570&cp=1&lp=1


----------



## voyagerfan99

Uh....your link takes me to the store location page.


----------



## DJboutit

Fixed sorry about that


----------



## voyagerfan99

I haven't used trackballs a whole ton, but in my use I have found them to be quite comfortable. I still recommend a good wrist support though. (That's the issue I most have an issue with)


----------



## chuckzwood

My wrists bother me when working on the computer, and few things I have found which help are the following:

Kensington Expert Mouse -- This is the single biggest item which helps my mouse wrist.  I also have the trackball mouse linked above, but my thumb becomes fatigued when using it for more than a short time -- never have this problem with the Expert mouse.  I cannot recommend this mouse enough, worth every single penny!!!!  http://www.amazon.com/Kensington-Ex...KH63/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1327673725&sr=8-1

Wrist support -- I am seconding the wrist support.  This is the one I use http://www.amazon.com/Belkin-F8E244...NI/ref=sr_1_47?ie=UTF8&qid=1327674446&sr=8-47

And if your wrist is still bothering you, use a light support such as this http://www.riteaidonlinestore.com/R...olor_map,price,size_name&searchRank=salesrank


----------

